# Looking for Mega Greek Font



## zetaspirit (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a download or even a cd with Stahls Mega Greek font. I've been serching for the past 3 hours with no luck! Please let me know where I can purchase it 
Thanks!
Billie


----------



## maakutshirts (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't found the typeface online and i'm not really sure but I think you have to buy their CD in order to get the font.

try here Sew File Collection Software | Stahls' ID


----------



## zetaspirit (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you so much Christian! I'm looking for a font that I can use on my vinyl cutter not so much a sew file


----------



## cohort (Jan 27, 2007)

I got my copy of Stahls fonts & clipart CD from Wellington House via a Heat Printing Eduction, Webinars, Training Videos | Great Garment Graphics seminar.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Unfortunately both the Template and Clipart CD and the Font CD are no longer offered. You can access our fonts for use on your cutter through CadWorxLive. www.cadworxlive.com

Best Regards.


----------



## zetaspirit (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for introducing me to this site Nick! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You're welcome. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

